# Does anyone?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Click here: http://www.johnnyproducts.com/images/Johnny-Plow-Jr/Movies/plow.gif 

*********************
Any body have this attachment on a Cub Cadet 2500 series tractor?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LB,


I deleted the other thread that was double posted for you.


----------

